
Frustated american about H1B and opt - sciencesama
http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=ICEB-2015-0002-1549
======
shrineOfLies
I completely agree with this comment. Indian consultancies are here to cheat.
Have seen this happen first hand.

